# Medical Biller and Coder



## appelbaum (Mar 16, 2011)

*Medical Biller and Coder Job- Loveland, CO*

Hi,

My name is Nikolay Venev and I am recruiter for Certified Staffing Solutions. I am looking for Medical Coders holding one of the following certificates: CPC, CCS, CBCS for a full-time position in Loveland, CO. Here are Position Overview and Candidate Requirements:

Our client in Loveland, CO is seeking a Temp-to-Hire, full-time Medical Biller and Coder. Candidates must have at least 3+ year experience with Medical Billing Coding.



Job Description:

The Position is responsible for timely, accurate and comprehensive abstraction of physician/physician assistant daily claim submissions. Ability to work independently with little to no distractions. Successful in receiving AR and outstanding balances, clinic financial growth.

Two or more years experience in billing/coding, preferably in Family Practice setting. Knowledge of ICD-9/CPT Coding, medical terminology, third party payer reimbursement policies and procedures, Medicare, Medical Collections, accounts receivable/payable, insurance verification, pre-authorization. Certified Coder/Biller



Job Tasks:

·         Communicate with Practice Owners and Office Manager regarding documentation, clarification and billing concerns.

·         Provide timely and accurate data to ensure reimbursement for services.

·         Streamline billing methods and insurance processes for accuracy and timeliness.

·         EMR (electronic medical record)

·         Cerner Practice Works billing software/electronic billing.

·         Microsoft Excel – ability to prepare and provide reports that are recurring and as requested

·         Resolve billing issues in timely manner

·         Electronic claims submissions to all payer sources

·         Claims corrections and resubmissions

·         Timely follow-up of outstanding accounts

·         Other duties as assigned



Candidate Requirements:

·         Medical Billing/Coding Certification

·         At least 3+ years experience medical billing & coding

·         Knowledge of ICD-9/CPT Coding

·         Medical terminology

·         Third party payer reimbursement policies and procedures,

·         Medicare and Medical Collections

·         Candidates must be able to work with Microsoft Office Programs

·         Candidates must be able to work with Cerner/EMR and Medinotes

·         Customer Service Experienced

·         Able to start immediately if selected

·         Record of progressive and reliable work history



Here is a link to apply for the position –

http://public.bullhornstaffing.com/...tail.cfm?privateLabelID=2506&jobPostingID=220



You can submit  resumes at the link above or send them to my e-mail nvenev@certifiedstaffingsolutions.com.

Thank you in advance.

Best Regards,

Nikolay Venev
Business Support Specialist | Certified Staffing Solutions


----------



## jticbs (Mar 16, 2011)

*Medical Biller/Coder*

Is this job only in CO? I live in California Orange County. Do you know any opening there?
Thanks.
Johnathan Tran, CPC-A


----------



## appelbaum (Mar 17, 2011)

To CPC-A's and anyone interested,
The post that appears for Medical Biller/Coder is in Loveland, CO and is just one of many clients of a specialized staffing company for Medical Billers and Coders.  Certified Staffing Solutions has clients in all states. If you are interested please submit your resumes to apply@certifiedstaffingsolutions.com. 
Good luck!


----------



## yveblack (Mar 20, 2011)

*We do not work with CPC-A's or candidates with less than 1 year work experience*

According to Certified Staffing Solutions website:

We do not accept resumes from recent graduates or those with no experience.

Certified Staffing Solutions specializes in Medical Billing and Medical Coding positions. Please review the profile of candidates that we work with below before submitting your resume.

Who We Work With - Job Seekers
•We do not work with CPC-A's or candidates with less than 1 year work experience in Medical Billing or Coding.
•We work with candidates that show a steady work history of more than 1 year at positions. We do not place job jumpers.
•Our clients are paying us to find reliable and experience Medical Billers and Coders. If you lack the experience (Only a CPC-A and/or have less than 1 year work experience doing Billing/Coding) we encourage you to get these requirements and then contact us only after you have met them..


----------

